# WiFi Leach



## JM (Jun 2, 2011)

I noticed my internet use was really high so I downloaded "Who is on my Wifi" for a the free 30 day trial. (I think I will purchase it after all.) After running the program I found a leach, I keep booting the connection but I don't know how to up the security on my router. 

Any suggestions or recommendations?

Thanks.

j


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 2, 2011)

If there's a leach, then either you have an open network, or they cracked the password.

Change the password/set one up and see what happens.


----------



## JM (Jun 2, 2011)

I did Bryan, I change the password and had to update the passwords on my iPhone so I know that did work. Is the program I'm using to detect leaches trustworthy? It goes off every few minutes. 

j


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you tried to use a second program....to see if its a false positive?


----------



## Wayne (Jun 3, 2011)

This page looked helpful:

Detecting if Someone is Stealing Your WiFi « TechKisses



> Even having a WEP key that does not inevitably mean your neighbor has not bypassed it. To determine if he or she’s logging onto your wireless network, you can check your router’s wireless network log. You can do this by clicking Start Menu in Microsoft Windows, double-click My Network Places. Then, double-click View Entire Network. You have Wi-Fi hackers, if you notice that there are other devices or MAC addresses other than what you authorized.
> 
> The same technique can be done in checking the status of your Wi-Fi user list. The router’s DHCP client table will tell you so. This DHCP table will list the machines or devices currently connected on your network. If the number surpasses what you have authorized, you have a person stealing your Wi-Fi.


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 3, 2011)

What type of password control are you using? You should use WPA2. If your router is old and only supports WEP, get a new router. (If you can't find the manual, it is probably available on the modem's web site.)

There is also a set up section on the modem for access control (the name may vary with the make of modem). This can be used to limit what devices can connect.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know who wrote that article. The information might be helpful, but wading through the bad grammar will almost certainly give one a headache.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 3, 2011)

Writer is not a native English speaker, would be my guess.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 3, 2011)

You don't need software to find out who is on your network. Your WiFi router will tell you that. If you can't find the manual for your router, look it up online.

Use WPA2 security and a strong passphrase such as a sentence around ten words long.


----------



## JM (Jun 3, 2011)

I think I fixed the problem. Who is on my Wifi doesn't seem to work properly, I installed it at my dads house and it kept saying he had a leach. I did change to WPA2 and change the password, making it much longer and changed the network name. Seems to have worked fine. Thanks.


----------

